# German Shepherd Puppies Pair wanted



## asif.javed (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello I am Asif Javed Live In pakistan and i want a pair of German Shepherd Puppies would any one here to tell me where and how i can get. cause i like German Shepherd and I love to spend my time with them. please help me as soon as possible


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Most good breeders won't sell 2 puppies at once. The puppies end up a mess, and it's too much work for the owner. 2 puppies needing to be housebroken and trained is a HUGE time commitment that's overwhelming for most of us.

And I'm sure you weren't going to keep them caged in the yard.

Here's info on why you should think about just getting one puppy......... 

http://leerburg.com/2dogs.htm

Info on a puppy

http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm

What is your background/experience in dogs/GSD's? What KIND of GSD are you looking for?

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

http://www.eastgermanshepherd.com/type.html


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Maggie.

two pups together will bond on each other and not you and that makes training almost impossible even for the best trainer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

troll?


----------

